

10 Linux dream jobs: What's yours? - Enindu
http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/830074-10-linux-dream-jobs-whats-yours

======
MichaelCrawford
One of my very best friends has an Android phone and a ChromeBook. She knows a
lot more about computers than do most people who aren't engineers, but even so
I expect she could use someone to admin them for her.

She's a bartender at a strip club.

